# .30 Rem Ammo



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Now some may think this belongs in the Barter board Section and if so then they can move it.

I have 3 boxes of .30 Remington, Core Lokt 170 grain ammo and 20 + or - rds loose.
Free for the asking if you want to pay shipping. I do not know what it will cost to ship. These are marked with the R-P (Remington Peters) Headstamp

Also 3 full boxes (25 rds) and a partial box of 16 gauge 7/8 ounce foster slug.
Western Super X 2 3/4 inch. Same as above free for the asking You pay shipping.

The brass still looks new and shiny. Old boxes came out of an old hardware store. 

I do not know if a hazardous fee applies for shipping ammo, or not, if the fee applies it may not be worth your while.

PM if interested.

RW


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Longshadow I will take it if you still have it. I have an old Model 14 Remington pump in .30 Rem. That ammo would be great for my rifle.

Thanks. I will try to PM you also. TnTnTn


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

The .30 Rem is yours, glad someone can use it. Some people have been rebarrelling those fine old rifles because of the scarcity of ammo, but there are a couple of sources still.

RW


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks so much Longshadowfarms. I will remember its source when I carry my old M14 this Fall. TnTnTn


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Alright Folks,
Poor boy wants the slugs so they are gone. 
I may start cleaning out my ammo closet. If so there may be more freebies to come.

RW


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

brought me a lifetime supply of shotgun slugs today. Package from Longshadow farms got here about 3pm. Thank you Rodney for your generosity . :dance:


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I received my .30 Rem ammo from LSF last week. It will be super for my old Rem M14. Thanks to LSF for his generous act. TnTnTn


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

TnTnTn,
Funny you should bring this up, as I also have 18 rds of .30 cal Remington ammo, be willing to ship out for the shipping.
It's in an old 32 win box, but is definitely .30 cal.
PM me with address if you want it.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Super Hunter 63!! .30 Remington ammo is getting harder to find for the old warriors. I will PM you so we can arrange details. Thanks. TnTnTn


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Your welcome,
I was discussing it on another shooters thread and got no responses, and here you are.

BTW, did find some history if your intrested:
http://www.remington.com/library/history/firearm_models/centerfire/model_14.asp

If you back up a page or two, they list most everything ever made.


----------

